# Trade deadline coming up



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

On the 24th! I hope we don't make a major move, maybe just getting a backup C

Do you see Dallas doing anything? Moving Darrell Armstrong's expiring contract maybe?

I think we'll just coast through this, maybe a few teams will approach us about Hendersons expiring or about Stack but I doubt anything would happen

Hopefully we can get someone like Etan Thomas, a good defensive C or a 3 point shooter of the bench (Kareem Rush for Darrel)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If anything, I see teams inquiring about Stack. He has a pretty friendly contract, and he's proven that last season's injuries weren't a sign of anything. Teams could call for Armstrong too, but he's not a good player anymore, and his contract is pretty minimal as far as trade deadline expirings go, so I don't see us getting anything vaguely attractive for him. We need his contract too, cause we're starting to get in Knicks territory with the salary. 

As far as us looking for people, I don't think we'll do anything. We could have a few talks about a decent tweener forward, but I think this will be a pretty quiet trade deadline, save a few incoming calls.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> If anything, I see teams inquiring about Stack. He has a pretty friendly contract, and he's proven that last season's injuries weren't a sign of anything. Teams could call for Armstrong too, but he's not a good player anymore, and his contract is pretty minimal as far as trade deadline expirings go, so I don't see us getting anything vaguely attractive for him. We need his contract too, cause we're starting to get in Knicks territory with the salary.
> 
> As far as us looking for people, I don't think we'll do anything. We could have a few talks about a decent tweener forward, but I think this will be a pretty quiet trade deadline, save a few incoming calls.


Ya I thought Stack was going to be moved from the day he got to Dallas. I thought he was trade bait for some big guy. Guess not though, he has played well, but he could get moved I think before the deadline. Armstrong hasn't really done anything but provide that veteranship, but he is the type of guy the Mavs need on their team. He can help develop Devin Harris, and be a good locker room prescence. I hope he stays. I don't care if Stack goes or not.
I hope the Mavs don't make any other moves than maybe trading for Stack. They seem to be playing really well together, and Cuban shouldn't break up the chemistry.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

All season I had hoped that Stack will be moved soon, I was just waiting and waiting

Now, I *don't* want Nellie to trade him, he's solidified himself as our second best scorer and 6th man. He is instant offense, and I mean instant


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> All season I had hoped that Stack will be moved soon, I was just waiting and waiting
> 
> Now, I *don't* want Nellie to trade him, he's solidified himself as our second best scorer and 6th man. He is instant offense, and I mean instant


Thats very true, but do you think there is a way for the Mavs to acquire a Kareem Rush type player w/o moving Stack?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats very true, but do you think there is a way for the Mavs to acquire a Kareem Rush type player w/o moving Stack?


Kareem Rush type player, without moving Stackhouse? Definately, we just give Darrell Armstrong and a future second round pick and we could get someone (not Kareem though, he's on the Bobcats who have PG's)

Shawn Bradley/Future 2nd rounder for Kareem Rush/Jahidi White


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Kareem Rush type player, without moving Stackhouse? Definately, we just give Darrell Armstrong and a future second round pick and we could get someone (not Kareem though, he's on the Bobcats who have PG's)
> ...


Nice trade. I wish that would go down it gives us the Shooting and a nice big man. I was just fooling around heres some trades

* Houston and Dallas *


Dallas trades: PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SG Jon Barry (5.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 21.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: 0.0 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

Houston trades: SG Jon Barry (5.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 21.5 minutes) 
Houston receives: PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: 0.0 ppg, +0.1 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Dallas and Houston being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Dallas and Houston had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

* Dallas and New Orleans * (I know will never go down, but would be sweet lol)

Dallas trades: PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SG Casey Jacobsen (5.5 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.0 minutes) 
PF Maciej Lampe (2.8 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.4 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

New Orleans trades: SG Casey Jacobsen (5.5 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.0 minutes) 
PF Maciej Lampe (2.8 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.8 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.4 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Dallas and New Orleans being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Dallas and New Orleans had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice trades, I actually like them alot.

However, the second one is impossible. Due to the 60 day rule, those guys can only be traded if they are traded alone

With the first one, is that to much? I mean Barry is slowly turning into an old potato, much like Pike has which is why I'd prefer Rush. Maybe we go for Anthony Peeler?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Nice trades, I actually like them alot.
> 
> However, the second one is impossible. Due to the 60 day rule, those guys can only be traded if they are traded alone
> ...


I really don't think another swingmen is what we need. I think a tweener forward would be a good acquisition. Mccarty would be good, since he's been dangled for crap so far.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Nice trades, I actually like them alot.
> 
> However, the second one is impossible. Due to the 60 day rule, those guys can only be traded if they are traded alone
> ...


Peeler? Hes still in the league? :laugh: Sorry I didn't know. I would really like the second trade but yea the rules. Jacobsen is a really good shooter and on ball defender, and Lampe adds some interior prescence. Heres a few more


Dallas trades: C Shawn Bradley (2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.2 minutes) 
PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Othella Harrington (6.3 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.7 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (4.5 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 12.3 minutes) 
PG Frank Williams (0.8 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.4 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.4 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Othella Harrington (6.3 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.7 apg in 15.8 minutes) 
SG Eric Piatkowski (4.5 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 12.3 minutes) 
PG Frank Williams (0.8 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.4 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
Chicago receives: C Shawn Bradley (2.3 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.2 minutes) 
PG Darrell Armstrong (5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.4 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED




Another one.

Armstrong and DJ for Madsen, Anthony Carter, and Hoiberg. 

Madsen would be the man in the paint, AC is a good defender and veteran, and Hoiberg a great shooter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hmmm, interesting Dre.

Walter could be interesting here, play a few minutes behind Alan Henderson and maybe one or two here and there at SF. Hit a few shots, would be a decent 3rd stringer

But onto Boston, this got me thinking. Raef Lafrentz! Yes he has a horrible contract, but it's not like we will be getting under the cap anytime soon. Raef is exactly what we are looking for (imo), a some-what good defensively backup. Who can shoot and play either the C or PF position.

Boston trades: C Raef LaFrentz (11.2 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27.5 minutes)
Boston receives: PG Darrell Armstrong	(5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes)
PF Alan Henderson	(3.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.9 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, -0.5 rpg, and +2.4 apg.

Dallas trades: PG Darrell Armstrong	(5.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.9 minutes)
PF Alan Henderson	(3.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.9 minutes)
Dallas receives: C Raef LaFrentz	(11.2 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27.5 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, +0.5 rpg, and -2.4 ap

The only trouble is, Armstrong hasn't been here for two months. So we can't package him, maybe we do two seperate deals to make it work somehow. LaFrentz is better than Henderson, but Boston do it for salary relief

PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris
SG: Michael Finley/Marquis Daniels
SF: Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Raef LaFrentz
C: Erick Damper/Raef LaFrentz/Shawn Bradley

Kekai
Peeler is in Washington, and is a great 3 point shooter. Lampe isnt really a post presence. 
I really do want to keep DJ tho


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Hmmm, interesting Dre.
> 
> Walter could be interesting here, play a few minutes behind Alan Henderson and maybe one or two here and there at SF. Hit a few shots, would be a decent 3rd stringer
> ...


That's a very interesting possibility. Very interesting.


----------

